# Self-Supporting Residence ?



## Blewyn (Feb 18, 2010)

Am wondering about moving to SA. Is it possible for a UK citizen to move there on self-supporting basis ? If so, what tax are they going to want ? What public services will we be entitled to as residents ? (Schools/medical etc)


----------

